

Ask HN:  Alternative to Quickbooks? - mmayberry

Does anyone know an alternative solution to Quickbooks?  Maybe even a YC company tackling this field?<p>thanks
======
ronyeh
I've been curious about inDinero as well, but they don't seem to have a free
trial option. I once signed up, but forgot about it, and now it won't even let
me poke around the UI without enabling billing:

<http://i.imgur.com/71poC.png>

Any startup that wants to tackle this space should: 1) allow import of
Quickbooks files, and 2) have a free option which allows you to import / type
in numbers and run a _simple_ report. Then, if you want more automation or
detailed reports (e.g., for taxes) then you need to pay up.

Basically, I'm not going to pay up for something I can't test drive (for like
a year), since both my accountant and I are already used to QuickBooks. To
overcome my inertia, you have to blow my mind with your features and/or your
pricing model.

~~~
mmayberry
I agree with you here. Not sure why inDinero wouldnt offer a freemium model.
Its tough for me to even request a beta invite when all I see is one screen
shot of their service. Seems like the are prepping for a major roll out which
would explain the limitation on your end.

------
rman666
Best options seem to be web services like Wave Accounting or Xero.

The same problem exists on the personal side: There does not seem to be any
decent alternative to Quicken.

------
mmayberry
I looked at indeniro (YC) but I dont have time to wait for an invite.
Freshbooks was also recommend to me and that looks pretty good.

thanks

------
dragonbonheur
GnuCash? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnuCash>

------
chriswoodford
I'm a big fan of FreshBooks <http://www.freshbooks.com/>

------
ElCapitanMarkla
Big fan of Xero.com

Also the guys there are pretty cool

